# Find another "teddybear"



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Just lost my beautiful Blue girl at 20 years, left huge gap, but its very difficult to find an
adult replacement, thinking couldn't cope with a kitten now! Also can anyon advise me
on adopting exbreeding cat? What are pitfalls? Do they have to be kept indoors?
Appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

There's a Facebook Group called Neutered Pedigree Cat Rehome.

Also if you google rehome ***** cat it will come up with a list of organisations that rehome.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Also look on breeders websites - you can find them through breed clubs. Some breeders will let retired studs or queens go to pet homes. A retired stud may spray even after neutering but I don't think there are many other problems. Breeders will also vary as to whether the cat will need to be kept indoors or not, bearing in mind that these cats will have spent their life indoors so far.
My daughter has one of my retired queens and she has a wonderful life where she can potter around their very rural garden but still spends most of her time indoors
ETA - I am sorry for the loss of your girl. After 20 years it must be heartbreaking


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> There's a Facebook Group called Neutered Pedigree Cat Rehome.
> 
> Also if you google rehome ***** cat it will come up with a list of organisations that rehome.


Thank u I


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Also look on breeders websites - you can find them through breed clubs. Some breeders will let retired studs or queens go to pet homes. A retired stud may spray even after neutering but I don't think there are many other problems. Breeders will also vary as to whether the cat will need to be kept indoors or not, bearing in mind that these cats will have spent their life indoors so far.
> My daughter has one of my retired queens and she has a wonderful life where she can potter around their very rural garden but still spends most of her time indoors
> ETA - I am sorry for the loss of your girl. After 20 years it must be heartbreaking


Thanks for advice..maybe am looking at wrong time of year? Also seem to be so many more 
Up North and I live Surrey near London


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

You could also consider Cat Protection League as they sometimes get pedigree cats. They also have some lovely moggies on there. I would have adopted one myself only my son wanted a kitten.


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> You could also consider Cat Protection League as they sometimes get pedigree cats. They also have some lovely moggies on there. I would have adopted one myself only my son wanted a kitten.


Thanks I'll keep trying!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My recent addition was a 1 year old boy, my other 2 girls were 7 months and 11 months.

All 3 were from breeders advertising on Pets4Homes.

I think a lot of breeders like indoor homes, I was just one of many responders for the boy, but my indoor home with cat proof garden was a big bonus.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

have a look at Rushden Persian Rescue....she gets BSH in some times and I know she just took in a couple of exotics. Obviously most of the cats will be used to indoor homes. They are happy to home allover as long as you can be home checked locally and collect the cat.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Rushden have the most beautiful colourpoint BSH girl in........


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't know if the OP @Eadyth will see this but Ike's breeder has just said she has 2 x 7 month old boys which I think are being returned due to new owner being allergic - 1 blue self and 1 cream self.


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Still searching ,had to call a halt as illness in family, Back on the case, found either not suitable as indoor 
only, or too far away to visit.Is 5 yrs old too late to reacclimatise, or good because not so boisterous!?


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't really think it's a case of too late to reacclimatise more than it's personality will be set which is not a bad thing. Often you get a kitten and you don't really know what it will be like. Will it be affectionate, like to be picked up, a picky eater the list goes on and on.

The great benefit of having an adult cat is you pretty much know what you are getting.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

There's a 5 year old girl on pets4homes

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1155311-pedigree-colourpoint-bsh-female-london.html


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue-BearUK said:


> There's a 5 year old girl on pets4homes
> 
> http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1155311-pedigree-colourpoint-bsh-female-london.html


She isn't spayed!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> She isn't spayed!


Oops I didn't see that part. Irresponsible!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Eadyth said:


> Still searching ,had to call a halt as illness in family, Back on the case, found either not suitable as indoor
> only, or too far away to visit.Is 5 yrs old too late to reacclimatise, or good because not so boisterous!?


"Not suitable as indoor". ? That does surprise me, I haven't seen any good breeder want anythung else for their British kittens. Too far away - where are you based ? And how far would you travel ?


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Found a lilac tortie 3 yrs old, going to see her, so excited,but anxious how to acclimatise her always had kittens before!
Want to introduce her to garden eventually. Any advice welcomed please?


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Found my teddybear...I hope! She's a lilac BSH, had difficult first few days but think we're getting through.
A few hisses and growls but find if ignore her she sidles round.She's nearly 3 yrs came from breeder so not
used to free range living! Rather tubby need to put on diet, owner said because of neutering and lack of exercise.
Thanks all for advice and help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations :Cat


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like a very lucky kitty found a way to your heart and home 
Please post a photo when you can.


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

This is my new "teddybear" thanks everyone for comfort and advice x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Blimey she is a bit chubby


----------



## Eadyth (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes that's what we said when first saw her!! She's on a diet and exercise routine!
Breeder did say she was spayed 6 months ago and rapidly gained weight but admitted she fed her too many treats etc
Hoping she'll get more exercise and diet food with us.She's lived in cage for most of last 21/2 yrs , can't have helped!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Bless her, I am sure rounding around your home and jumping on furniture and worktops will do her the world of good.


----------

